# Babiieess!!!



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey guys. So i am now hand feeding my four babies. They are 16, 15, 12, and 10 days old. The two younger ones are growing a little slower, that is because the parents werent feeding them as much liquids and became impacted with seeds and got a little dehydrated. I got help from Suzanne (srtiels) and they are doing much better now. Here are some pics! 


































































































I thought i cleaned up all the formula, ooops. the flash shows it all.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!!!! They are doing great!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks ..and one more question, i am feeding around every 5 hour, what should i expect the crop to look like before another feeding? almost empty?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The largest onces look like they can be fed 3X a day and the smaller ones 4X a day. 10% of body weight each time, and I prefer to have them empty prior to each feeding.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

heres an update on the babies, they are now 22, 21, 18 and 16 days old..ive been hand feeding for a week now..and everything is going great. ive put out a peice of spray millet and the oldest has been picking on it for 3 days now. the second youngest that was dehydrated, is doing alot better and growing fast. but the youngest one, being 16 days old, still looks tiny. whats the deal? is it going to grow eventually? hes grown a bit, but not too much. 

these pics were takin in the morning before feeding


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw so cute!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks they are pretty cute!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Your babies are so adorable! Their crests are hilarious  Looks like they have one of those whale tail hairdos that people give little girls by putting a pony tail on top of their heads. How much does your youngest baby weigh? My baby is 4 weeks old today and a measly 35 grams so your youngest looks fantastic in comparison. Wish I had a brooder full of healthy babies.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

Berdnerd said:


> Your babies are so adorable! Their crests are hilarious  Looks like they have one of those whale tail hairdos that people give little girls by putting a pony tail on top of their heads. How much does your youngest baby weigh? My baby is 4 weeks old today and a measly 35 grams so your youngest looks fantastic in comparison. Wish I had a brooder full of healthy babies.


haha thanks alot!! hope your baby is doing good. mine are all doing fantastic..i am going to be posting new pics in a few min. the younger one is doing alot better and the past few days has grown really fast. he just started flying today to!


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

hey guys..i havent been on in a while and i just wanted to post a few more pics of my babies growing up. they are now 36, 35, 32, and 30 days old. all are doing wonderful. they are all eating seeds and pellets. they are all flying and the youngest one took its first flight today! today is their first day in a cage. they didnt have to adjust at all since they all knew how to perch and climb. 

oldest to youngest


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

and here they are with their biological parents (since im the one who is feeding them lol)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What a *beautiful* group of babies  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cockatiel132 (Aug 27, 2010)

srtiels..these are the pics of the toe.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aw thats wonderful and they are gorgeous
keep on posting the pics


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...the toe looks like it was definitely bit. It also looks like it got broke and the nail is facing up wards. Bones heal *FAST*...and within a day the bone will start to knit so that toenail will always be turned like that. 

The most you can do at this point is make sure it looks/stays clean, and put polysporin or Neosporin on it...if needed.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

aww soooo cute


----------

